# Who's been scammed by another forum member?.



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Lets see how many have been scammed by another forum member?.

Thanks


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Nope not me... I have bought many items via paypal gift and had no issues


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

read my sig to know the amount


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

strange thread of the year winner!


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Not me 
Every transaction I've had on here has been excellent, although i nearly bought the fmic that a fellow member had loads of hassle and bull**** whilst trying to get his money back.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

You having a fit of paranoia princess?


----------



## chassmash (Feb 16, 2012)

fair question,
i have bought many items from members never had any problems. :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Bought several items now and all good so far ;-)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Bought and sold several items through PayPal gift , no problems , most on here are good guys


----------



## captpicard (Sep 29, 2012)

gogs said:


> Bought several items now and all good so far ;-)


+1 so far :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Same hear no problems. Bought many items on here and most have been very kind and helpful. 

Paul


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> read my sig to know the amount


Still nothing Gaz not even a fiver ?


----------



## Howzit37 (Feb 13, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> read my sig to know the amount


£700...how did that happen?

I have bought quite a few things on this forum now as well as a few others and have never had a problem. I usually pay the PayPal fee's instead of gifting though, just in case there is a problem with the transaction.


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

gogs said:


> Bought several items now and all good so far ;-)


+1


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> read my sig to know the amount


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] :evil: Let's hope it gets settled soon enough mate

I've made lots of purchases and sales through the forum and so far so good. Best forum I've seen for trustworthy members


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

I've bought many things off different members on here with no problems at all using PayPal gift on nearly every transaction!

Just use your instinct, I've found that there's a lot of good guys on here and had better service then eBay!


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

Same here 2 items no problems fast delivery too


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> read my sig to know the amount


  

Sorry to learn this Gazzer, wish I never asked 

I don't even want to ask how


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Danny1 said:


> strange thread of the year winner!


 :-*

Do I get free mk1 TT gadgets with that :roll: :wink:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Stealth69 said:


> You having a fit of paranoia princess?


Feeling a little nauseous [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

jamman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > read my sig to know the amount
> ...


How about everyone kindly donate a £5 sure we can raise £700.00 NO INTEREST thought gazzer :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Kprincess said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > read my sig to know the amount
> ...


He who shall not be named has promised to pay back bud...............seen £300 in a whole year so far and outstanding is the £700 PLUS INTEREST so he says.


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

Im sure we could sort you something out K . Maybe a flower that squirts water ( I will shut up now )


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > read my sig to know the amount
> ...


Nope lmao, and I am still not putting his name in lights again........nice firkin guy ehh


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

Its not at all good i simply could not do that to someone im not built that way, but obviously some people are sorry to hear Gazzer


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Cheers bud, not all as honest as some I guess


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


It's such a shame when you learn of such things going on in forums where you would hope to have faith and trust built up.

I haven't been here long but have spoken too and been helped by many decent members so hopefully it will stay this way


----------



## andyaudi (Sep 25, 2012)

Gazzer, for months I thought your sig meant you'd lost you're wallet full of money. Didn't realise it was through something like being ripped off! :?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

That Brendan is costing me a small fortune, but it's my own fault. I haven't been scammed yet, but I've been been buying online for many years now and know what a crooked scam looks like.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Gazzer

you don't need to name the individual but what actually happened?

I know I'm pretty naive & trusting so any advice etc is probably of use to us all here.

Cheers
peter


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> That Brendan is costing me a small fortune, but it's my own fault. I haven't been scammed yet, but I've been been buying online for many years now and know what a crooked scam looks like.


Okay Pug, lets not start world war III please


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

andyaudi said:


> Gazzer, for months I thought your sig meant you'd lost you're wallet full of money. Didn't realise it was through something like being ripped off! :?


+1 :?


----------



## alf1956 (Jul 29, 2010)

i have bought a couple of things of fellow forum members without any problems&paid by pay pal gift.the transactions have been smooth&the sellers have been very helpful.its a real shame that somebody has been ripped off on here.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> That Brendan is costing me a small fortune, but it's my own fault.


 :lol: :lol: I do apologise. You'll be pleased to hear that it might be at least 4-6 weeks before the next group buy is ready! 



Kprincess said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > That Brendan is costing me a small fortune, but it's my own fault. I haven't been scammed yet, but I've been been buying online for many years now and know what a crooked scam looks like.
> ...


 :?:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Pugwash69 wrote:
That Brendan is costing me a small fortune, but it's my own fault.

I do apologise. You'll be pleased to hear that it might be at least 4-6 weeks before the next group buy is ready!

Kprincess wrote:
Pugwash69 wrote:
That Brendan is costing me a small fortune, but it's my own fault. I haven't been scammed yet, but I've been been buying online for many years now and know what a crooked scam looks like.

Okay Pug, lets not start world war III please


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> read my sig to know the amount


Hopefully there will be another £240 with it mate for another 2 forum members


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > read my sig to know the amount
> ...


List is getting longer


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kprincess said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Same guy did the 3 of use


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > read my sig to know the amount
> ...


Andy/Gaz, I think it's [email protected] criminal it's been far too long.

You should CCJ him and get your money that way. :evil:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Kprincess wrote:
YELLOW_TT wrote:
Gazzer wrote:
 read my sig to know the amount

Hopefully there will be another £240 with it mate for another 2 forum members

List is getting longer

Same guy did the 3 of use

I wonder as I have noticed but won't say that there is one member who hasn't commented :?

The saying what goes around :wink: hopefully will bite him in his arse :!:

Sorry for bringing memories back...


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Kprincess said:


>


You confuse the hell out of me! I won't even begin to ask what you're going on about! :lol: :roll:


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

unfortunately there's a vast amount of timewasters & dishonest people out there. I've run into more than my fair share with my business


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Same guy did the 3 of use


Glad you didn't say "gentleman" Andy

You just know he's reading this :wink:

I'm sure he's making every effort and sacrifice to pay the money back (NOT)


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yeah me mistaking you for steve :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

all i can say at present is, that the other two guys got scammed. for my stupidity i was helping a supposed friend out of the mire and got burnt!!!
my charity events and offers of help on here have been badly downgraded due to this guy i am afraid.
James ccj will do nothing tbh as he owes soooo much its basically stand in line for £1 a month :? needless to say my pockets are now deep and i have shorter arms. (except where good friends are concerned) enough said i think.


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds like a pretty brutal scam! :? Iv been done over on other forums I'm a member off, learnt my lesson and always pay the fees on PayPal now. Never will I gift again. But on the flip side of the coin iv also got way more that I bargained for from kind members on forums. I bought a group N exhaust off a member years back for my old car, went to collect it and they threw in a 4 branch manifold as it was just going spare, was chuffed to bits. 

As always, two sides to every coin, get a feel for people on the forum first, meet them at events and then build relationships, some of my best mates have been through forums. "Internet, thumbs up, FRIENDS!" :lol:

Jack


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

PayPal is a good way to keep things secure, and if its a amount of money you don't feel comfortable with, then I'm sure the other party won't mind you not selecting 'gift' option. Shame there are some tales of Woe on this forum but there like all community's, there will always be one shady f****r.

I'd be taking there car off the drive if someone scammed me out of top dolla...


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I paid someone with PayPal gift, the sale never went ahead - he refunded me over a week later (he was angry I changed my mind after he finally answered my questions clearly about specifics). Problem was, he didn't refund, he sent me a PayPal goods payment - so I was charged fees.
So I ended up paying fees for nothing. The delay in refunding me, together with making me pay fees - was his way of punishing me for not buying his item.
Previously though, I had bought other items from him for several hundred pounds - so it's not as though he'd never had a penny off me.

I have bought a lot on here though and always paid as a gift, so far this has been the only problem. Sold a few bits and bobs too, although have had lots of silly offers :-/


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

A bit of a sorry read. I like to think I can trust people. Made my first purchase off here a couple of weeks ago. As I don't do PayPal I just transferred the money into the sellers account up front. He put the item into registered post the first working day after. Arrived a couple of days later as described. tbh the sum involved was small so I could have afforded to lose it. What I think EM Forster described as "rent to the ideal" - i.e. if you believe that people can basically be trusted, you take a few chances in life and if occasionally it backfires then that is the "rent" you pay to continue to have some faith in human nature.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

For me the biggest issue has been the condition of items and/or missing parts.
How people can justify not mentioning that something is either "knackered" or only half of what you'd expect - is beyond me !
When you find that an essential cable is missing "oh sorry I didnt check". When it turns out that an original piece has been replaced by an inferior substitute "oh sorry I never noticed". They send 2 instead of 4 because "oh I thought 4 "halves" meant 4". 
And so on ... Even if they genuinely dont check or realise, its still pathetic [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't think there's any reason to presume members of this site are any more or less likely to be honest than anywhere else in society. My experience of buying items here is pretty representative - most transactions have gone just fine yet I have had a few problems - which is pretty much reflective on the wider world.

I've never had anyone just take my money and disappear; but I have had to badger one individual for some time to get delivery of what was promised, I've had stuff turn up that wasn't what I was expecting because the description in the advert had turned out to be rather vague (perhaps deliberately given the sellers response afterwards) and I've had stuff that didn't work (and again I expect the seller must have been well aware of that).

It's like everything in life - you pay your money and you take your chances.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Ive promised to deliver stuff on Saturday..just hope i make it as i dont think i could take the ridicule..
Steve


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

So far, so good

I do find I check the post history, not that this guarantees anything, but it makes me feel better. I also feel more comfortable buying off people I've met

In one instance, when I was waiting for payday, the very kind member sent the nearly £400 worth of sportscats before receiving my payment (Thanks Kev), so there are some very genuine helpful members on here 

Only had one instance when there was a part missing, but seller accepted it back without any fuss

John


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I was scammed by Jamman for £2 on the ticket price for a R32 TB.

I bought it for £82 + postage and stated it was £82 + postage. He sent me £80 and no postage costs. I was out of pocket £7.  

To say the least I was very unhappy with his ploy and his scamming ways.

The positive outcome of the story is that he didn't use the TB. For some reason or another he still has a standard inlet and so he decided to sell it. In that time it seems the R32 TB market had collapsed and he couldn't shift the TB (no doubt tried to make a profit knowing him).

He told me the other day he got £27 for it. :lol: I'm sure if he gave me full value at the time then karma would have played a kind hand. So although I made a loss of £7 it was worth it to know James ultimately got scammed by karma.

Good old karma :lol:

So the moral of the story is these dirty rogues out there; something will come and bite them in the botty.

I forgave James for his wrong doing but it still hurts to think of his dastardly way.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

E3 YOB said:


> I forgave James for his wrong doing but it still hurts to think of his dastardly way.


Going to hurt in a different way come June 7th young man :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > I forgave James for his wrong doing but it still hurts to think of his dastardly way.
> ...


Why's that? turning up in your speedo's again?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

E3 YOB said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > E3 YOB said:
> ...


Just for you


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

So the moral of the story is these dirty rogues out there;

something will come and bite them in the botty

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Kprincess said:


> So the moral of the story is these dirty rogues out there;
> 
> something will come and bite them in the botty
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


dunno about bite.............needs a bloody good spanking me thinks.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Kprincess said:


> So the moral of the story is these dirty rogues out there;
> 
> something will come and bite them in the botty
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Or James will come and stick a human haired butt plug up it lol


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I got scammed by phill-tt.

Glad it was only around £10 and not £££.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Bet he'd love that :lol:


----------



## matt2012 (Nov 15, 2011)

i was scammed for £90, got it all back in the end about 8 months.
It was the coulthard scammer, but he was under a different name.
The guys on here helped and the police arrested him and he gave money back.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

matt2012 said:


> i was scammed for £90, got it all back in the end about 8 months.
> It was the coulthard scammer, but he was under a different name.
> The guys on here helped and the police arrested him and he gave money back.


Shocking!, glad you caught the criminal :x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hear from the scam i mean man himself............viewtopic.php?f=2&t=322928.

what you have to understand is that Steve has had just over a year to sort this and we have had to continually chase him for info and any kind of a responce...........while he continually flogged bling on here and making out he was such a nice guy.

read and decide for yourselves...........be men not sheep


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> hear from the scam i mean man himself............viewtopic.php?f=2&t=322928.
> 
> what you have to understand is that Steve has had just over a year to sort this and we have had to continually chase him for info and any kind of a responce...........while he continually flogged bling on here and making out he was such a nice guy.
> 
> read and decide for yourselves...........be men not sheep


Point taken gazzer, no one should have to wait for monies owed and have to chase people around for it either!.

I'm worried now, all this has got me thinking about who's the next scam artist 

Maybe I should stick to ebay purchases.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kprincess said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > hear from the scam i mean man himself............viewtopic.php?f=2&t=322928.
> ...


There are a lot more scammers on eBay than here 
If you pay with pay pal and pay there fees then you have comeback if things go wrong


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Kprincess wrote:
Gazzer wrote:
hear from the scam i mean man himself............viewtopic.php?f=2&t=322928.

what you have to understand is that Steve has had just over a year to sort this and we have had to continually chase him for info and any kind of a responce...........while he continually flogged bling on here and making out he was such a nice guy.

read and decide for yourselves...........be men not sheep

Point taken gazzer, no one should have to wait for monies owed and have to chase people around for it either!.

I'm worried now, all this has got me thinking about who's the next scam artist

Maybe I should stick to ebay purchases.

There are a lot more scammers on eBay than here 
If you pay with pay pal and pay there fees then you have comeback if things go wrong

I wouldn't have it any other way for large payments YELLOW_TT

Thanks


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Never did receive those blingy kits 

Someone under cutting on flee bay :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Kprincess said:


> Never did receive those blingy kits
> 
> Someone under cutting on flee bay :lol:


Hardly relevant under this topic as the one you originally ordered was the wrong one and you were refunded for the other one.
There has been a lot of stuff going missing in the post lately both stuff being delivered and sent :?


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

SteviedTT said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Never did receive those blingy kits
> ...


Gratefully received the refund but unfortunate that they were lost so now I have to source another set.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

I know the other thread has been locked by ikon so would just like to say.

Brendanb has kept his promise and sent me a beautiful set of blingy thingy's aka "engine bling kit" and not your average one but the gorgeous counter sunk kit and although they haven't been fitted look amazing and quality wise spot on  
Don't you guys expect a free set though as I'm special :wink:

Thank you Brendan hugs


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Aye he is turning out to be a good lad Hun.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> Aye he is turning out to be a good lad Hun.


Hi Gaz,

A good few honest members so far and another off Audisports.net courtesy of Boyce's recommendation 

I'm beginning to get used to who's who and who's not :-|

Thanks guys


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Kprincess said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Aye he is turning out to be a good lad Hun.
> ...


Anyone your not used to, then pm a mod or one of the regulars for advice is maybe better until you fully know who is who.


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Brill thats excellent advice :-*


----------

